# Anyone tried Honey's real Dog Food?



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I am going to ring them tomorrow as the food sounds amazing!

Its a BARF diet but made to order so if your dog likes certain things they will make it for you and freeze in portions rather than big tubs.
You have to ring and then they design a food suitable for your dogs age and preference.
Sounds expensive but worth a go if it gets eaten!
I will let you know the cost but would be interested to know if anyone has tried this company?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Nadine - I've not heard of them - but sounds interesting. Keep us posted!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just been looking at their website - very informative for anyone wanting to know more about BARF


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Nadine

They had a stand at the Discover dogs show at Earls Court earlier this year. I had a long chat with one of the owners of the company.
The main differences I could see were that they would tailor make a food to
your specification and that they (unlike Natural Instinct) use only Organic
meat/products. They did do a rough calculation of the daily cost for me whilst I was there by can't remember the figure but I do recall thinking it was very expensive ( Something like £3.00 per day). I think it's a very superior product but it comes at a price.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Have just got my quote back from Honeys - lady was good on the phone and gave great advice - they will even give free advice to anyone wishing to BARF feed. She asked what Treacles' favourite meat was - her weight and if we wanted to maintain her current weight - reduce or increase it!
The cost for 28 days supply would be £2.70 for both dogs [£1.35 each] although that includes a 25% first order discount.
If the food gets eaten I am happy with this as I currently spend a lot more feeding just Treacle.
I am going to give it a go and so will let you know if it gets eaten and how the dogs improve [Treacle has trouble with Anal glands]


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I emailed for a quote too - what are you feeding Treacle on just now? We're on N.I. , I feed more than suggested amount, but am happy with my girls weight, it costs me more than that now.


----------

